# Bath Coffee Festival



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The UK's first Coffee festival is taking place in Bath on 15th/16th May 2010 at the Recreation Ground in Bath









To keep up to date with news click some of the banners dotted about Coffee Forums or visit *the Bath Coffee Festival website*


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Shame I won't be in the area, although my wife thinks I am already too potty about coffee


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Is anyone planning on going?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be there 15th May and hopefully bringing a few people from London / Herts / Beds / Bucks


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Think me and the missus will be going on the Saturday also. I see Daisy Rollo will be taking a latte art master-class. I know Daisy, she's very good.

Are we able to flyer the forum in an official way?

Lee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great question. Let me check with the PR company behind the event

Hopefully we can spread the word here and I'm sure the love will be reciprocated

The event organisers have already plugged us on their Twitter account *@bathcoffee*

Its great to be able to support grass-roots initiatives


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

We may make it . . . ChiarasMum wouldn't mind getting back to Special Plants which is on the way, so we'll see if we can make the Coffee Festival dates work for that trip.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Great question. Let me check with the PR company behind the event
> 
> Hopefully we can spread the word here and I'm sure the love will be reciprocated
> 
> ...


Ok Great. Fingers crossed then!

Lee


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll be there with a bit of luck.....though I'm riding back from the lake district to Bristol using A roads the Friday.......So I might need a day to rest lol


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Any one else going then? Busy Bath week for me. I'll be spending Tueday with our Bath store ona training visit then festival on Saturday.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Will be great to meet up on Saturday

I'm aiming to be there by 1000

Please feel free to PM me to request my mobile number to arrange a meetup


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I have it already....I'll call you in the week.

Lee


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

For those who went today was it any good??....I'm planning on going tomorrow. Wanted to go today but gave myself food poisoning lol


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I hope everyone there (or going) is having (going to have) a great time. This wasn't the weekend for me to make that kind of outing, but I would have liked to.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I couldn't make it in the end due to car issues :/


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I could not get to Bath but hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Here are a few pics from today at the *Bath Coffee Festival* - 2010

There were more people than I was expecting and I hope the trend continued after I left and also tomorrow.

The exhibitors were all keen to impress and there was plenty of passion for coffee on display. Even the kids were getting into the action with a *colouring competition*

I'll put up a report tomorrow


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The review of the first day of the Bath Coffee Festival has been posted to my blog

http://5mcoffee.com/coffeeblog/index.php/bath-coffee-festival/


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

It sounds like you had a good time, and your blog makes us all wish we had been there.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

It was great!!....had about 20 ish double espresso's and 10 latte's for free!!!!







and had for the 1st time ever a decent lavazza shot lol......my ride back to Bristol was very short but exciting! got free bean samples too.....and no machine to play with them







.....


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Blimey, I bet you were buzzing for ages!!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I had a hard time getting to sleep lol......well worth it though


----------

